# Icone AIRPLAY APPLE TV



## rob3331 (22 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

je viens de monter mon apple TV, j'arrive bien à transférer musiques et photos sur ma télé mais en dehors de I'tunes je n'arrive pas à faire apparaitre l'icone airplay en haut à droite de mon macbook. J'ai essayé toutes les config que j'ai pu trouver sur le net mais impossible de faire apparaître cet icône.
Dans les préférences réseau, moniteurs, j'ai juste l'affichage "résolution"
Pourtant l'apple tv fonctionne correctement avec mon ipad et mon mac mais que sous Itunes.
J'ai bien mis à jours l'apple TV.
Voilà si quelqu'un peut me donner un tuyau, je suis fana,

merci par avance


----------



## flotow (22 Octobre 2013)

Allez hop, on déménage ! Direction le sous-forum &#63743;TV !


----------



## Jozofa (23 Octobre 2013)

Ton Macbook est sous quel OS ?


----------



## rob3331 (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

mon macbook est sous snow leopard 10.6.8,

je n'arrive toujours pas à trouver solution,

merci


----------



## Jozofa (26 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

Si je me trompe pas, pas de air play en snow leopard, tu dois upgrader !


----------

